# Source for tiny fasteners



## jumps4 (May 31, 2012)

Hi around my home i cannot buy fasteners smaller than 4/40
I ran across this site and have ordered a lot from them including taps and dies down to 0/80
they have a lot of stuff for miniture work
http://www.microfasteners.com/
steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 31, 2012)

That could come in real handy at times.  I'm bookmarking their site.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## jgedde (May 31, 2012)

I wondering who carries those REALLY small fasteners.  Stuff smaller than #0...

John


----------



## swatson144 (Jun 1, 2012)

Microfasteners is good but another place I can highly recommend is http://rtlfasteners.com/ 

Steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 1, 2012)

I used to order the metric and standard nuts and bolts kits from Tower Hobby.  Most doesnt get really really small but they do get down around the 2-56 range and comparable metrics.  I think the last time I ordered a kit it was 13 or 14 bucks and had a very nice selection.  They also have tap and die sets to match quite a few of the more common 2-56 and larger for jumbo and large scale projects.  Definately worth having a look at for the price and delivery.  WWW.Towerhobbies.com.
WCB


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 1, 2012)

john
 I have never found screws smaller than 0/80 I have even searched watchmaker sites?
bob and steve thank you for two more resources i added them to favorites
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you very much bill
the small screws on bolt together flanges on my model were ignored because of the sizes available to me
dangit you also caused me rework    :lmao::lmao::lmao:
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 1, 2012)

yep, I'm full speed down a dead end street, texting!
steve

(thats how you bring an old saying up to date,  lol )


----------

